# Headlight Reflective Bowl Cleaning



## Boris (Jul 26, 2013)

I have a headlight that has a highly reflective bowl that has a couple of stains which I think will come out. The bowl is also slightly dirty. Does anyone have any great ideas on how to clean without scratching or dulling the bowl? Also, any hints on revitalizing the cork gasket? It's still sightly pliable, but stiff in a couple spots. It rests right up against the reflective bowl.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 26, 2013)

Vince likes to lick the bowl.....


----------



## bricycle (Jul 26, 2013)

try soaking in warm water and Dawn detergent, and rinse off. No wiping!


----------



## Boris (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks Brian! I'll give that a try.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 26, 2013)

bricycle said:


> try soaking in warm water... and rinse off. No wiping!




...you make it sound so...well...._European_...


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 26, 2013)

Don't you Oregon folk just pack your bowls??


----------



## bricycle (Jul 26, 2013)

alw said:


> ...you make it sound so...well...._european_...




lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Iverider (Jul 26, 2013)

I've used toothpaste to polish things before using a soft cloth over a finger.


----------

